# LED panel



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

installing some of these 2x4 LED lighting panels, they are clean room rated




















the first two are the LED.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

They look awesome.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

We just installed 44 of them for one customer, they absolutely love them.

Just too bad you to had to install them off center


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Prices?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Low volt or 120/277?


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

LuckyLuke said:


> We just installed 44 of them for one customer, they absolutely love them.
> 
> Just too bad you to had to install them off center


the clean room area is expanding, the clear curtain wall is coming out, so the aisle way will be gone and become part of the room.

the regular t8 are coming out and the clean room rated LED are going in.

these are being hooked up to 120 volt.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

ichabod said:


> the clean room area is expanding, the clear curtain wall is coming out, so the aisle way will be gone and become part of the room.
> 
> the regular t8 are coming out and the clean room rated LED are going in.
> 
> these are being hooked up to 120 volt.


:thumbsup: good to hear, I have hard time installing fixtures that aren't center of a hall. After we took possession of our new home and fighting with the builder I ripped out the floor tile in the main entrance and reinstalled it center of area or I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing it's like that.....my wife suggests I take meds :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LuckyLuke said:


> :thumbsup: good to hear, I have hard time installing fixtures that aren't center of a hall. After we took possession of our new home and fighting with the builder I ripped out the floor tile in the main entrance and reinstalled it center of area or I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing it's like that.....my wife suggests I take meds :laughing:


Meds just make other things worse. I suffer from the force myself.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

ichabod said:


> installing some of these 2x4 LED lighting panels, they are clean room rated
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WOW those are sweet, who makes them? existing troffer fixtures stays intact? how easy do they install? I have looked at a few of these in catalogs, I just know every troffer is little different dimension, how compatible are they? They look LEGIT!


----------



## ichabod (Jun 29, 2015)

CNC said:


> WOW those are sweet, who makes them? existing troffer fixtures stays intact? how easy do they install? I have looked at a few of these in catalogs, I just know every troffer is little different dimension, how compatible are they? They look LEGIT!


it is a complete fixture, here is the name plate data, only thing I don't like is the j-box is flimsy, and made in china......

I put 3 in a clean room about a year ago to try out. no issue so far. now we are adding more.

we paid about $ 225 each.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

These are really sweet. Where did you get them?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ichabod said:


> it is a complete fixture, here is the name plate data, only thing I don't like is the j-box is flimsy, and made in china......
> 
> I put 3 in a clean room about a year ago to try out. no issue so far. now we are adding more.
> 
> we paid about $ 225 each.



If the j box is flimsy it's workable if that's the only issue.


----------



## mcombs91 (Oct 6, 2016)

These are the thing for commercial buildings now. Ultra slim flat panel, the product has improved now though. 5200 lumens produced with 40 watts. Sad these guys mark up the price so much for one average quality. The ones I use are $160 shipped. IKIO is the brand. I've had good luck with them, in the past 3 years we have installed over 3000 and without question had failures but very easy to get replacements. Dimmable now too.


----------

